# Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?



## Freakadelle (17. Februar 2012)

Huhu Forum,
ich hab heut mal eine (vielleicht dämliche?) Frage an Euch.

*Wie gross sind die Lauben/Ukelei im Durchschnitt im Lake Caspe?
*
Etwa fingerlang wie bei uns, oder grösser? Ich frage, weil ich im April erstmals da runter fahre und auch mit Drachko auf Zander fischen möchte. Die Systeme baue ich mir selbst. Und es wäre ja ziemlich blöd, wenn ich die zu groß oder zu klein baue |bigeyes

Schon jetzt vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung.


----------



## Bassattack (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

Hallo Freakadelle ,

Ich hatte schon in Caspe Lauben gefangen die hatten zwieschen 18-20cm,
 so gross wie Heringe |rolleyes|bigeyes erstaunlich wie gross die Lauben im Ebro werden ,sogar in denn Reiss-Kanälen vom Ebro Delta ereichen die teillweisse diese Grössen.


Gruss Mario


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon in Caspe Lauben gefangen *die hatten zwieschen 18-20cm*,
> so gross wie Heringe |rolleyes|bigeyes erstaunlich wie gross die Lauben im Ebro werden ,sogar in denn Reiss-Kanälen vom Ebro Delta ereichen die teillweisse diese Grössen.


 

Solche Größen gibt es hier aber auch. Im Main-Donau-Kanal und auch meinem Hausfluss fange ich recht regelmäßig solche Kaliber!


----------



## Freakadelle (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

Danke bis hierhin.

Mir wurde eben gesagt, daß in der Provinz Zaragoza der "Besitz und Transport toter Lauben verboten" ist. 

Das heisst dann, ich darf mir weder Lauben selbst stippen, um sie tot als Köfi zu verwenden - noch darf ich die irgendwo tot kaufen und dann mit ans Wasser nehmen. Was soll denn der Quatsch? Auf Zander also nur mit Gummi? |kopfkrat

Weiß jemand mehr oder kann mir einen Tipp geben, wo die aktuellen Bestimmungen auf Deutsch zu lesen sind?


----------



## herrm (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

Schwachsinn.

Am Mequinenza-Stausee darfst du mit Lauben fischen tot o.lebendig.

Nur lass dich nicht mit Rotaugen o. Rotfedern erwischen.

Hoffe ,konnte helfen.


----------



## Freakadelle (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

Würde mich freuen, wenn du recht hättest.

Heute bekam ich von einem Campbetreiber aus Caspe eine Email: "Es ist in ganz Spanien verboten mit Lauben zu fischen. Egal ob tot oder lebend." 

Das darf nicht wahr sein, oder?


----------



## Bassattack (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

|wavey:Hallo ,das Stimmt ,mit Lauben darf mann seit 17 Oktober 2011 laut (Departamiento de Agricultura ,Ramaderia y Pesca) nicht mehr Angeln ,genauso darf mann mittlerweille nicht mehr die Ganze nacht auf Wels Angeln ,ebenso sich einfach Wochenlang mit den Wohnmobil in Ribarroja irgendwo am Fluss einnistern ,und öffentliches Feuer legen.

Desweiteren wurden Schonmass für Zander, Schwarzbarsch,und sogar Wolfsbarsch eingefürt ,die Kontrollen sind momentan noch nicht heufig ,aber werden bis diesen Sommer ansteigen,und laut Der Spanischen Fischereibehörde auch saftige Geldbussen mit sich führen ohne ausnahmen.

Aus meiner sicht RICHTIG ,:vik:#6#6#6ich hatte schon so Viele verstösse in Spanien |uhoh:erlebt einfach Unglaublich ,Turisten die kammen im Februar ,und haben Kistenweisse die Zander rausgefischt ohne rücksicht auf Fortpflanzung |gr:da wurde alles mit genommen ob klein oder Gross Die haben teillweisse jede 20 minuten wenn der Lebende Köderfisch nicht mehr gezappelt hatte ,denn vom Hacken entfernt ins Gebüsch geworffen und ein neuen ,noch aktiven Köderfisch drangemacht:r,und damit meine nicht irgendwelche Schwarzangler ,sondern teillweisse Angler mit Bundesfischereischein und Professionellen equipment,aber dann kammen die Sprüche (wo kein Kläger da kein Richter)und Glaubt mir das war der teill, von Anglern die in ihren eigenen Land sich über jeden kleinen verstoss sich direkt aufregen ,aberrr im anderen Land dann machen was Sie wollen .

Ja das hat bald ein ende.:q


Ahhhh das tut gut ,musste ich einfach loswerden.
Gruss Mario


----------



## herrm (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

Schonmaße u. Fangbeschränkung gibts ja schon ein paar Jahre.

Aber das mit den Lauben ist mir nicht bekannt.
War erst im Okt. für drei Wochen dort ,darüber hat keiner ein Wort verloren.

Sollte es so sein , tut das dem Zanderbestand sehr gut.
Aber ich glaubs noch nicht ,dass das durchgeht.
Vor allem wer kontrolliert das.


----------



## Bassattack (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

Hallo herrm ,

wie gesagt die Kontrollen führen im Moment die Guardia CIvil und die Forestals durch ,mann möchte in Spanien nicht denn Angelturismus schaden legendlich denn Fischbestand schützen ,also wie gesagt ich konnte letztes Jahr einige Engländer und Deutsche bei der Plötzlichen   Konntrolle sehen,die wurden um einige €€ erleichtert,#6aber meines erachtens zu Recht ,man kann nicht mit 2 Anglern 6 Ruten im Fluss auslegen,nebenbei noch am Spinfischen ,|kopfkrat 2 Ruten Pro angler sollte genügen denke ich .


Gruss Mario


----------



## Freakadelle (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

Danke für die Info.


----------



## as12 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

hi
für den einen eine richtige entscheidung, für den anderen ein grund den urlaub zu stornieren, ein wenn und aber 
sollen wir alle nun teure gummis kaufen, was passiert mit unseren älteren mitanglern die nicht mal wissen oder wissen wollen das es gummi gibt,
ich kann diese entscheidung nicht verstehen, zumal es laut guide-aussagen zeiten gab, da sollten alle zander eliminiert werden um die gott gegebenen schwarzbarsche zu schützen!#q

ich beuge mich der entscheidung des laubenverbotes und fahre vielleicht nicht mehr hin, mal sehen, nur gummi macht auch keinen spass im wahrsten sinne des wortes|supergri|supergri

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*



as12 schrieb:


> hi
> für den einen eine richtige entscheidung, für den anderen ein grund den urlaub zu stornieren, ein wenn und aber
> sollen wir alle nun teure gummis kaufen,* was passiert mit unseren älteren mitanglern die nicht mal wissen oder wissen wollen das es gummi gibt,*
> ich kann diese entscheidung nicht verstehen, zumal es laut guide-aussagen zeiten gab, da sollten alle zander eliminiert werden um die gott gegebenen schwarzbarsche zu schützen!#q
> ...


 

Dann sollen die "älteren Angler" sich halt den Umständen anpassen,oder mit dem A.... zu Hause bleiben.
Ich bin selbst auch ein "älterer Angler",und akzeptiere die
Regeln des Gastlandes.
Zudem steht es auch einem "älteren Angler" gut zu Gesicht,
sich mit "neuen Trends" zu beschäftigen.So lange es hier nicht verboten war mit leb. Köderfisch zu angeln,habe ich es
auch getan.Trotzdem fange ich heute als eingefleischter Spinnangler auch meine Fische,muß aber halt notgedrungen
meinen Hintern aus dem bequemen Stuhl erheben.

Das war übrigens nicht gegen euch persönlich gemeint.:m
Wenn ihr nicht mehr hinfahren wollt,so ist es natürlich eure
Entscheidung.


----------



## Freakadelle (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*



as12 schrieb:


> hi
> für den einen eine richtige entscheidung, für den anderen ein grund den urlaub zu stornieren,
> mfg



Stornieren werde ich dieses Jahr deswegen nicht, weil mir das Angelerlebnis mit den Kumpels sehr wichtig ist. Aber wenn eine Planung für 2013 ansteht ... es gibt anderswo auch gute Möglichkeiten |kopfkrat

Schau mer mal.


----------



## as12 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

jo, ich war nun nach 15 jahren norge, das erste mal in spanien und war begeistert,
 habe mich an die regeln gehalten,
und gefreut mal etwas anderes als norge und *nun*
 klar brauchen wir regeln und vorschriften 

was mich freute in caspe...mequi... keine berufsfischer, nur angler toll aber
diesen wird nun auch viel auferlegt, klar wer sich nicht dran hält teuer bestrafen aber es geht ja nun um die art der angelei und da wird die freiheit doch eingeschränkt, ich droppe gern, mag caroliner...mag drachko, mag auch erholsame ansitze mit totem köfi *mag es aber nicht nur noch bevormundet zu werden*

mfg


----------



## Karpfen1 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

also ist dort fischen mit köderfisch gar nicht mehr erlaubt???
wir wurden 2008 mit rotaugen als köfi erwischt... unwissenheit schützt vor strafe nicht


----------



## as12 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

jo scheint so aber mein kumpel ruft nächste woche an

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*



as12 schrieb:


> jo, ich war nun nach 15 jahren norge, das erste mal in spanien und war begeistert,
> habe mich an die regeln gehalten,
> und gefreut mal etwas anderes als norge und *nun*
> klar brauchen wir regeln und vorschriften
> ...


 

Mag ich auch nicht.#d
Aber so lange ich keinen eigenen See besitze und über 
Beziehungen Regeln ändern lassen kann,????:m


----------



## as12 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

wenn du bei uns nen eigenen see hättest, mecklenburg, dann hättest du gute karten|supergri keine schonzeit für zander, keine für hecht, barsch.....maße extrem anfängerfreundlich|supergri keine beschränkung der zahl der angeln,........und und und 

klick hier

mfg


----------



## Kotzi (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

Wie sich hier aufgeregt wird dass man nicht mehr mit Köfis angeln darf.
Stornierung des Urlaubes, Bevormundung und schlimmeres wird angeprangert.

Irgendwie kommt da ein schales Gefühl hoch dass manche nur in den Urlaub fahren um massig Fisch mit nach Hause zu nehmen und jede regulierung 
die den Fischbestand einigermaßen erhalten soll wird bejammert und als Bevormundung abgetan.
Ist ja nicht so dass das Fischen auf Zander untersagt wird, nur wird der Raubbau erschwert und jeder normale Angler der auch gerne noch in 20 Jahren da Urlaub machen würde , sollte daran Interessiert sein dass die Bestände so bleiben wie sie sind.
Ist nur so mein Eindruck der aufgekommen ist, wenn ich falsch liege lasse ich mich gerne berichtigen.


----------



## Slick (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

Richtig so,wenn da die große Masse an Fischtouristen mit Kühltransportern kommen um ihren Fang abzutransportieren.

Irgendwann reicht es jedem und wer nicht hört muss fühlen.#6


----------



## as12 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Wie sich hier aufgeregt wird dass man nicht mehr mit Köfis angeln darf.
> Stornierung des Urlaubes, Bevormundung und schlimmeres wird angeprangert.
> 
> Irgendwie kommt da ein schales Gefühl hoch dass manche nur in den Urlaub fahren um massig Fisch mit nach Hause zu nehmen und jede regulierung
> ...



komplett falsch|supergri verstanden, zum glück gibt es in norge 15kg
es geht aber um die *art der angelei* an sich, am besten schützt man mit kompletten verbot oder?


----------



## Kotzi (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

Joa dann angel doch hier so, ist doch erlaubt.
Ich würde mir nicht einen Urlaub in einem Fischreichen und schönen Land vermiesen lassen nur weil ich nicht mehr mit Köder XY angeln darf.
Dass Köder XY nun jetzt zufällig mit die effektivste art ist dort zu angeln ist natürlich erstmal doof, aber jemand der ohne gewisse Hintergedanken anreist wird damit schon klar kommen.

Jedenfals sehe ich das so, wenn sich jemand wegen sowas so empört steckt da nunmal meistens mehr dahinter.
Jeder andere würde sagen : Schade, pack ich halt die Gummifische ein.

Und ich glaube du hast meinen Post gar nicht richtig verstanden.
Es geht nicht um den Vollschutz und die komplette Fangvermeidung was das Köfiverbot auch nicht ist, noch anstrebt.
Es geht einfach drum den Raubbau der so einfach am leichtesten vollzogen werden kann zu unterbinden.


----------



## as12 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

den raubbau haben sie doch im griff, es gibt kontrollen mit drastischen strafen, 
oder sollen sie doch 2 fische pro tag einführen oder....
da muß noch etwas anderes sein-keine ahnung, es hat mir jedenfalls spaß gemacht mit drachko um auf die eröffnungsfrage des threads zurück zu kommen, 

in diesem sinne

mfg


----------



## Kotzi (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

Nur mal so als Frage, macht es dir hier denn keinen Spaß mit dem Drachko System zu angeln?
Oder was genau macht für dich den Reiz aus genau da mit Drachko zu angeln,
so dass das Reiseziel uninteresseant wird wenn das verboten ist.
Ich vermute dass genau da der Knackpunkt liegt wenn das einige ehrlich beantworten würden.


----------



## as12 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

so zusammen gefasst, ich habe fische entnommen!, darf ich?
ich habe mit drachko geangelt, mit laube durfte ich, 
nun werde ich auf gummi umsteigen darf ich, falsch, muss ich!

ende|closed:


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*



as12 schrieb:


> komplett falsch|supergri verstanden, *zum glück gibt es in norge 15kg*
> es geht aber um die *art der angelei* an sich, am besten schützt man mit kompletten verbot oder?


 

Möglicherweise verstehe ich dich falsch.#c#c#c
Aber in meinen Augen geht es dir um Kilos.


----------



## as12 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

zum glück haben sie die 15kg fangbegrenzung eingeführt, denn die kühlhänger waren ja an den fähren nicht zu übersehen oder
fahrt ihr nicht in den norden? das gefühl des raubbaus hatte ich in spanien nicht, deswegen bin ich ja überrascht wegen dem lauben-verbot die ja zahlreich vorkommen und fischerei-kontrollen sind auch , unser guide hat uns einige storys erzählt


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Wie sich hier aufgeregt wird dass man nicht mehr mit Köfis angeln darf.
> Stornierung des Urlaubes, Bevormundung und schlimmeres wird angeprangert.
> 
> Irgendwie kommt da ein schales Gefühl hoch dass manche nur in den Urlaub fahren um massig Fisch mit nach Hause zu nehmen und jede regulierung
> die den Fischbestand einigermaßen erhalten soll wird bejammert und als Bevormundung abgetan...




ein sehr schales gefühl...
was einigen in anderen bereichen thailand war/ist - das ist/war anderen die angelei in spanien/portugal.

und oft fehlt auch der hintergrund: ich kenn zumindest die algarveküste seit 1970 - und  mich schüttelt es jedesmal, wenn kollegen heute vom fischreichtum dort sprechen (wo man ja auch keinen schaden anrichten kann, sooo viel fisch...)
aus meiner sicht und meiner vergleichsmöglichkeit ist heute die küste "tot". auch wenn vergleichsweise zu unseren gewässern noch "viel fisch" da ist. finde die einschränkungen auch extrem schade - es geht aber eher um die fische und den erhalt der geschrumpften bestände als um die "grenzenlose freiheit" von touri-anglern. die einheimischen sind im übrigen genauso betroffen.
kurz: prassen ist vorbei - mangelverwaltung ist angesagt.

ps: muss Bassattack im nachgang doch um entschuldigung bitten: hattest recht mit deiner robalo-schimpferei.


----------



## Bassattack (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*



			
				Jose; schrieb:
			
		

> ps: muss Bassattack im nachgang doch um entschuldigung bitten: hattest recht mit deiner robalo-schimpferei.




|rolleyesEntschuldigung angenommen Jose#6


|kopfkratToter Köderfisch darf mann benutzen ,natürlich keine Lauben (Kaurauschen,Rotfedern,Rotaugen) , darf mann benutzen aber natürlich als toten Köderfisch ,die Lauben wurden aus ein ganz speziellen Grund Verboten ,weder Lebend noch Tot,(Lauben zählt zur Hauptnahrungsquelle von Zander und Schwarzbarsch,|supergriZander gab es vor einigen Jahren in Massen ohne Witz|bigeyes|bigeyes mann machte eine lebende Laube am Hacken und Fing Zander so einfach#c mann musste keine 3 stunden in Caspe ansitzen für 1 Kapitallen Zander mann fing in den drei stunden 15 Zander|bigeyes|bigeyes zwieschen 6-8 Kilo man muss sich das mal vorstellen ,mittlerweille wird ja von den Einheimischen das Catsh & Release durchgesetzt mit mässigen erfolg der Fortpflanzung ,natürlich wenn die Zander vom Spanier Released  werden,hat der Turist im am nächsten Tag gefangen und mittgenommen.

Wenn mann diese Gewässer schon seit seiner Kindheit kennt und weiss was man vor Jahren an Kapitalen Zander gefangen hat,und heut zu tage teillweisse 3 Tage an diesen stellen ansitzen muss um 1 Zander zu erwieschen.Dann kann mann nur sagen RICHTIG.

Gruss Bassattack


----------



## herrm (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

Habe gestern mit Spanien telefoniert.
Beschlossen ist noch garnichts.
Die neuen Gesetze kommen Mitte - Ende März erst raus.
Es ist im Gespräch ,das Laubenverbot sowie Cotos für den
Oberen Stausee ,sind sich aber noch nicht einig ,wegen dem Tourismus
wie sich das auswirkt.
Der bessere Weg wäre eine Schonzeit ,von März bis Mai ,da hätten Sie mehr davon.


----------



## herrm (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

Hier die neuen Gesetze
http://www.boa.aragon.es/cgi-bin/EB...&BASE=BOLE&SEC=FIRMA&SEPARADOR=&PUBL=20120120


----------



## herrm (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*



herrm schrieb:


> Hier die neuen Gesetze
> http://www.boa.aragon.es/cgi-bin/EB...&BASE=BOLE&SEC=FIRMA&SEPARADOR=&PUBL=20120120



http://www.cnhelios.com/Archivos/Descargas/Pesca/Descarga ficheros/Plan General Pesca 2012.pdf


----------



## Freakadelle (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

Hey, vielen Dank! 

Jetzt müsste man noch spanisch können...


----------



## herrm (23. März 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

Gibs in Google ein , dann diese Seite übersetzen.


----------



## robbie26 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

Habe diese woche mit jemandem vom BGS telefoniert.
Köderfische und fetzen aller art verboten.

Es wurde mir allerdings gesagt Sardinen seien erlaubt.

Vielleicht kann mir das einer erklären.  

thx


Rob


----------



## mgdeluxe (5. April 2012)

*Angelbestimmungen am Ebrostausee*

Es mehren sich die Gerüchte, dass das Angeln mit toten Lauben am oberen Stausee verboten ist.
Kennt jemand die neuesten Bestimmungen hierzu ?

Besten Dank im voraus für eure Informationen.

Grüße und Petri Heil

mgdeluxe


----------



## robbie26 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

Hi

war diese woche in Mequinenza
Das fischen mit köderfisch ist komplett verboten
egal ob tot oder lebendig
gilt für beide reviere also oben und unten

einzig die sardine ist momentan erlaubt(nicht zu empfehlen   )



gruss

rob


----------



## Freakadelle (11. April 2012)

*AW: Wie gross sind die Lauben im Lake Caspe?*

Yes. Ebenso oben, am Lake Caspe. |uhoh:


----------

